# ALtima SER for sale



## williams3982 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have an 05 Altima SER for sale in San Diego, Ca. I am a Marine and soon to be deployed. The car is in great condition. It is the molten silver color. It has 48K miles, Nismo CAI,and an ALpine Navigation/DVD Unit. Car is clean and runs excellent. The car has a salvage title due to being a theft in Arizona. Im not trying to get no where near book value which is around 19-20K, i am only asking for $9800(payoff)...I will not take any less....shoot me and email to [email protected] or give me a call at 864-567-0608...THis isnt my computer so i cant post a pic but if you call or text me and i can text a pic to an email address..


----------



## williams3982 (Jun 16, 2009)

ALso the car is an automatic.


----------

